# expiration date



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

How can I find out when my Evenflo Triumph Advance expires? The date of manufacture is Nov '05. Thanks!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

It would be December 2011, but I don't think the Evenflo Triumph Advance was made in 2005. Are you sure of the date and/or model?


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chickabiddy*
> 
> It would be December 2011, but I don't think the Evenflo Triumph Advance was made in 2005. Are you sure of the date and/or model?












It's either not a Triumph Advance, or it wasn't made in November 2005.


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Good catch ladies, I am an idiot







The manufacture date says 05Nov07, well, I was thinking we bought this seat when my oldest was about a year (which would have been late '05), but no that was when we bought the Triumph DLX (I think that is what it was called). So, the Triumph Advance was manufactured Nov. '07. So, when does it expire?

I am not sure if we still have that DLX around, but if it was manufactured late '05, it would be expired, right? I think that might be why we don't have it anymore, but if it is still around here somewhere I want to know what to do with it.

Thanks!!


----------

